# My Giant Creepy Clown



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

*Giant Creepy Clown*

This should scare the tots this year. I turned last year's giant grim reaper into a giant creepy clown.
Not sure of the exact height but it's over 8 feet tall.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I could totally see that guy on "Dancing with the Stars". He's got the moves:jol:

Fabulous makeover that is guaranteed to have folks running.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that is a great costume! nothing says halloween like a giant creepy clown.
i like the backpack idea, you can dress it up many ways 
imagine if you added painter's stilts to this


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

BillyVanpire said:


> that is a great costume! nothing says halloween like a giant creepy clown.
> i like the backpack idea, you can dress it up many ways
> imagine if you added painter's stilts to this


Thanks y'all!
I almost used stilts last year, but I was not very good on them.
My face is right behind the highest yellow circle.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets, wicked cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks GREAT! I love a good stalkaround!

P.S. Clowns are evil........


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOWZA!
Creepy indeed


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sweet! Great execution there.


----------



## Malaki (Sep 25, 2015)

Fantastic, I loved the way he walked off at the end, like he was saying "My job is done here"


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

It looks taller than me and it is really scary.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks amazing - well done!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I LOVE him!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice job!

Pretty weird to see a clown with "small" shoes on.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Fright Boy said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Pretty weird to see a clown with "small" shoes on.


I know. Even the biggest ones look small on him.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

hey he is great! does the head turn also?


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Love it! One of these days I'll have to make a stalk around and I hope it is as good as this one!


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

hpropman said:


> hey he is great! does the head turn also?


No head moment. I tried it last year and could not get it right. Head movement would be kinda cool but is a bit overrated imo.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 26, 2008)

Creepy indeed


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Halloween was awesome. I was in so many pics. I danced, I laughed wickedly and I walked around my block a couple of times. 
Since I can run in this suit, I chased kids and even made a few cry. People loved it. They thought I was on stilts. 
I made another video of me dancing and running.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are such a hoot in the costume - as long as I don't run into you at night:jol:


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that is great, lots of fun for everyone.

you should have the creepy circus music playing from the head or something.
have a button to turn it on from inside, play the music as you switch from good to evil.
possibly other sounds too.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

BillyVanpire said:


> that is great, lots of fun for everyone.
> 
> you should have the creepy circus music playing from the head or something.
> have a button to turn it on from inside, play the music as you switch from good to evil.
> possibly other sounds too.


I like your ideas. I think it would be cool to have my own clown music playing wherever I go.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow. *That* is totally awesome.


----------

